# It is Possible!



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I work nights, so I sleep in the mornings. Dexter sleeps in the bed with me in the morning and when dh gets home later, Dexter will go out of the room and greet, then dh closes the br door and Dexter will sleep next to the closed door. Somehow dh trained Dexter not to scratch or whine at the door! 

I guess Dexter had figured out that I cannot escape, so Dexter just waits for me to awaken.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I guess Dexter had figured out that I cannot escape, so Dexter just waits for me to awaken.


What a polite pooch! Cricket thinks I should be up when she's up. She likes sleeping during the day and thinks when we go to bed it's kissing time. After we go through that, she gets the hint that enough is enough and lies down. I took a nap today and she decided it was time to get up so the toilet paper roll I gave her to play with earlier in the day became her toy to keep shoving in my face until she woke me.
That girl loves the smell of coffee. We took her to Starbucks and sat on their patiio today and she didn't want the water (it was 90 degrees) but kept sniffing hubby's coffee. We found some foil packets in Petsmart today that you add to food to make it taste better and out of curiosity I opened one and she was right there to taste test it. It passed with flying colors and she loves the stuff. I didn't have my glasses with me so hubby read the label to make sure it was made in the USA. I still need to take a look at it but we bought a bunch of them since she liked it so much. Heck, I was ready to help her eat it. It looked and smelled like stew. She's a picky eater and needs some weight on her so if it makes her happy and is healthy, it's ok by me.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love taking the dogs to Starbucks! We sit outside and they lie under the table, I bring a flossie with us. Everyone smile at them. (Probably thinking we're nuts for bringing our dogs to Starbucks!) It's nice sitting out there with them while we get to enjoy our drinks and not feel guilty for crating them and leaving them home. Scooter tries to stick his nose in my coffee almost every morning!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Stick with one because they get each other going and then it is a lost cause. I am always embarrassed when I have guest over and try to shut the bathroom door cause the dogs throw a huge hissy fit. Our old house just had one bathroom with a shower and I was getting ready while we had guest staying and they all went nuts the entire shower or maybe with Dexter so good, I should take this as a sign of something I need to work on!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

When I get to sleep in DH shuts the bedroom door and they lay outside the door waiting for me to get up. Well, that was kinda pre-Gabby. Now she trounces on them and drags Lulu around by her disappearing mustasche/beard. When she wears out they all lay by the door together.
Carole


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Stick with one because they get each other going and then it is a lost cause. I am always embarrassed when I have guest over and try to shut the bathroom door cause the dogs throw a huge hissy fit. Our old house just had one bathroom with a shower and I was getting ready while we had guest staying and they all went nuts the entire shower or maybe with Dexter so good, I should take this as a sign of something I need to work on!


I can relate to this bathroom door thing! Dexter follows me EVERYWHERE!!!

When I have family over, I just take Dexter in the bathroom with me and close the door. Dexter can't understand why he can't go in the bathroom with other people.


----------



## Subie14 (Jun 4, 2009)

Havannah too follows me everywhere... including the bathroom! Actually this is how when she was a baby I started to get her used to rain outside. I would take a shower and while in there guess who cried and cried and pawed at the shower curtain. Finally, I started taking showers, rinsing all soap etc. off of me and the tub and letting her jump on in with me. She still loves 'taking showers' and most of the time this is how she gets her baths.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter did the same thing (whimpering and crying) while I was in the shower...I would stick my hand out and let Dexter lick and smell. This went on for about ...maybe a week or less...Now, Dexter still follows me, but he lays right outside the tub while I shower and he is quiet... quite often Dexter will take a quick nap. 

I thought for sure a couple of times that Dexter would jump in the shower with me!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby doesn't trust me in the bathroom where I take a shower ~ she lies patiently outside the door. But, when I go in the other bathroom she has to come, too!


----------

